# No Pain No Gain: Fitness Myth or Ultimate Fitness Truth?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

No Pain, No Gain. Is this aphorism just a fitness myth and downright bad advice? A lot of people seem to think so. As a bodybuilder with 25 years of training experience and more than two dozen trophies on my shelf, I have another perspective to offer you..The Ultimate Truth? Success with your body and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

